# Plus sized rider



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good for you! Trail riding is bomb <3


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess I fall in that category, even though I am fairly fit. Im just biger than a tiny hiney midget girl and frustrated I cant find saddles I like in a size that fit me.


----------

